
What makes Phoenix Presence special, and a sneak peek - gmcabrita
https://dockyard.com/blog/2016/03/25/what-makes-phoenix-presence-special-sneak-peek
======
chrismccord
My Erlang Factory keynote also goes into the design considerations and PubSub
layer optimizations that sits underneath Phoenix.Presence:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ9ckqCMiKk&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ9ckqCMiKk&feature=youtu.be)

